# Solar eclipse 8/21/2017- Updates, pics, and info



## Norton (Aug 21, 2017)

Will the eclipse be visible in your area tomorrow?

Check your location here:

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/usa/nashville

NASA has live feeds setup for multiple locations:
https://www.nasa.gov/eclipselive/#NASA+TV+Public+Channel


----------



## Jetster (Aug 21, 2017)

Yep,  Totality: 1 minute, 56 seconds


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 21, 2017)

My front yard should be a nearly ideal viewing location. Almost exactly 70 seconds of totality.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 21, 2017)

Alaska will have a partial but calling for rain all night tonight and thru tomorrow so doubtful I will see it


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2017)

2 minutes 39 seconds full eclipse . Southern Illinois FTW.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 21, 2017)

I live in about a 95% eclipse zone.  Olympia, WA for the curious.

Ironically, I barely care.  I'm more concerned about the tourist traffic and lack of supplies due to rampant tourist rush.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 21, 2017)

The safe way to see an eclipse is with a simple projector


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The safe way to see an eclipse is with a simple projector



I think the glasses my bank gave me are a tad more fashionable.

That, and they have the NASA cert stamp.  Beware fakes that may uh, burn your eyeballs out.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 21, 2017)

During the last eclipse visible in the UK i hung a facetted crystal in a gap in our curtains. Each facet projected an image onto the opposite wall and was quite magical.


Eclipse Live: Video streams from NASA Television and locations across the country.


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/solar-eclipse-to-be-live-streamed-from-balloons.236276/


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 21, 2017)

Too bad I won't be able to witness again this amazing phenomenon  , I hope you Americans will enjoy it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 21, 2017)

Norton said:


> Check your location here:


in 2024 it actually comes really close to You and I, as well as @Sasqui iirc.


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2017)

90% zone here - I'll be recording it with my vid cam since I don't have the glasses to see it with, this way I can see it again anytime I want plus not risk burning my eyes. The cam's viewfinder/screen will let me see it as it happens anyway as long as I have the cam's exposure turned down to the right setting as I record.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> in 2024 it actually comes really close to You and I, as well as @Sasqui iirc.


In 2024, it's a bit to the north, but totality within easy driving distance for us


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> in 2024 it actually comes really close to You and I, as well as @Sasqui iirc.


Goes right through Ohio in 2024.


----------



## The Data Master (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes, we can see it at 1pm EST time here in CT. The Sun is super bright right now.


----------



## The Data Master (Aug 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The safe way to see an eclipse is with a simple projector



I was looking for these Friday. Unfortunately I value my Retinas too much in the event that I make a DIY mistake.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2017)

The Data Master said:


> I was looking for these Friday. Unfortunately I value my Retinas too much in the event that I make a DIY mistake.


You aren't looking at it directly, you really can't make a mistake...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 21, 2017)

ifi lived in the "zone" id be out there in a lawn chair selling "viewing spots" $20 /leg


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2017)

It's looking overcast here.   If it doesn't clear up in the next hour, won't see anything but clouds.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 21, 2017)

It starts here at 10:23 MDT (1hr 8min from now) and ends at 1:13 MDT. Has a total duration of 2 hours and 50 minutes.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> It starts here at 10:23 MDT (1hr 8min from now) and ends at 1:13 MDT. Has a total duration of 2 hours and 50 minutes.



You going to be in the zone of totality?  I'm sure that's a stupid question lol.

Got friends in the Grand Tetons as I type, they posted a picture on FB a few mins ago... blue skies there it looks


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice and sunny here at Carbondale. And OMG the traffic is horrible. So many freaking tourists! Also the 2024 Solar eclipse will cross Carbondale as well.

EDIT: fuck some 5 douche bags decided to block my drive way and set up posts. Street parking everywhere.



jboydgolfer said:


> ifi lived in the "zone" id be out there in a lawn chair selling "viewing spots" $20 /leg



Doing that right now.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 21, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Nice and sunny here at Carbondale. And OMG the traffic is horrible. So many freaking tourists! Also the 2024 Solar eclipse will cross Carbondale as well.
> 
> EDIT: fuck some 5 douche bags decided to block my drive way and set up posts. Street parking everywhere.
> 
> ...



The clouds are starting to clear up here in Peoria we are suppose to get 93% coverage up here.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2017)

Crazy amount of people swarming in from nearby city now. Holy shit. Total eclipse does attract a lot of people huh?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 21, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> You going to be in the zone of totality?



Yep, it will be total eclipse at 11:47 am MDT here.


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 21, 2017)

Perfect weather here. 40 min. to totality. Will try to get some pics to share.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 21, 2017)

I wonder if I could record it with my Polaroid cube... I know I _could_ but until occlusion starts to occur you really would only see a massive glowing orb .  The Polaroid cube has a really wide fisheye lens, which is great for recording action like a go pro. I figure I can give it a shot. I have the magnetic base so I could just stick it to the side of my house for an hour and let it record away, it's not like there's anything to lose


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2017)

Nasty storm clouds to the north and the sun is coming and going from spotty cloud cover overhead.  It should theoretically be starting about now for me.


----------



## infrared (Aug 21, 2017)

I hope some of you get to see it. I think it's a bit mad how far some people go out of thier way to see it though  
We saw a good eclipse here in the UK a few years back, was pretty cool but it didn't trigger mass migration lol (or not that I'm aware of anyway).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2017)

I saw about 30-40% coverage through the clouds but I think that's all I'm going to see.

To the North:






The Sun:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 21, 2017)

Personally I can't really understand the big hype surrounding it. Even my nine-year-old is like "I don't care about the stupid eclipse".   Especially with another one coming in seven years, I don't know maybe I lack the imagination or something. I do remember watching the great comments when they passed as a teenager with my father, halley's, hale etc.

It's a shame that I'm so far from the center of the Eclipse because the weather is absolutely perfect here for it


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2017)

this is what we would get.... and guess not all people here will be able to watch it, cloudy day!

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 21, 2017)

Me and the kids: Let's go to eastern Oregon, make memories, traffic be damned. Wife: "Oh the traffic, I want to go to the coast."
From Seaside Oregon, 98.4%:


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 21, 2017)

Well...it was surreal. My pics didn't come out for shit though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 21, 2017)

This is the first time I'm totally disappointed with digital photography. Both my iPhone and DSLR turned slivers into round balls.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2017)

Still waiting here


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2017)

It's dark right now like a bad storm is about to roll in.  I know it's because the sun is mostly blocked out by the moon and whatever left is getting blocked by clouds.  Sad but...welcome to Iowa.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 21, 2017)

I am expected to have 77.2% coverage at its height in about 30 minutes. Many clouds though. I will try to get some pictures. But may ending just seeing a fairly dark day.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 21, 2017)

infrared said:


> We saw a good eclipse here in the UK a few years back, was pretty cool


Watched that one live at portland Bill in Dorset


jboydgolfer said:


> Personally I can't really understand the big hype surrounding it.



when you Experience a Full eclipse for the 1st time there is something almost supernatural with the Experience


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This is the first time I'm totally disappointed with digital photography.


Yeah...x2. I wish I knew how I was supposed to set them up. I just left everything on auto and hoped for the best. The pic above is the best one from my 4.0MP Olympus Stylus Verve. The pic below is from my 8.0MP LG Tribute HD. Which was also taken at 100% totality.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a bunch of pics here is just a sample for now

I also have a time-lapse if it worked


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I have a bunch of pics here is just a sample for now



Cool, bring 'em on!

I want to see some video footage from the ISS looking back at earth during the event!!!

Edit... Here it is:


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2017)

Had to place a set of sunglasses over the vid cam's lens and it's helping but won't know how much until it's done. ATM we're still waiting for the max eclipse effect we'll see but at least (I hope) I'll have it recorded and it's good enough.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thatwas fucking amazing. Full 2min of total eclipse


----------



## v12dock (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2017)

Using a G7 through a telescope on the deck of Oracle on the first floor of the building here.  Notice the sunspots!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 21, 2017)

Did anyone notice all the birds falling silent?  As if they are settling down for the night.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2017)

My cat slept until it was completely dark. Then she started meowing unstop, the terrifed type of meowing.

But she is normal now.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Did anyone notice all the birds falling silent?  As if they are settling down for the night.



I noticed that here as well, it got "quite"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 21, 2017)

Like Dorset said, I found eclipses a magical experience, the chill of the air, the reaction of the animals and wildlife all adds up to a great experience. Similar to watching a comet i suppose


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2017)

My old Canon still has better quality than my iphone6


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, it was a mostly bust here because of clouds.  One halfway decent shot though.  77.2% coverage translates to just half dimmed lights.

The last one is actually a result of copying the previous pic to my fiancé's phone, filtered, and copied back to me.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 21, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Using a G7 through a telescope on the deck of Oracle on the first floor of the building here.  Notice the sunspots!




That takes some serous talent holding everything


*Here is how dark it got*


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2017)

Great pics everyone! 

Not too much of a show in my area since we were only getting about 70% and the clouds rolled in just as it started 

The ABC News coverage was pretty good as it jumped from town to town as each approached totality....


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2017)

Jetster said:


> That takes some serous talent holding everything



Held my G7 to the lens and felt like I had Parkinson's ... that was the best of about 7 shots through the lens.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2017)

We had 98%+, clear almost the entire time. Cicadas went nuts for 20 minutes. got a few semi-decent pics with the phone. Also got some pics of the effect thru trees, and the office blinds of all things heheh.

I did just find out a co-worker had been hiding under a rock until Friday afternoon, and today said "I'll just wear sunglasses: I'll be fine...."


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2017)

Totally saw it coming:





I'm glad I saw as little as I did.

That blurriness isn't from me shaking.  Wind was blowing hard.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2017)

You know, I don't want to start anything... but even my co-worker believed she should at least have sunglasses....


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 21, 2017)

Till the next one


----------



## Toothless (Aug 21, 2017)

I slept through it and looked it up later. Man I'm lazy..


----------



## Jetster (Aug 21, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I slept through it and looked it up later. Man I'm lazy..



It's hard to argue with a good nap


----------



## Steevo (Aug 21, 2017)

I traveled to Casper and it was amazing. Will have photos soon.

2+ minutes of total occlusion.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2017)

And now it is super hazy.  Such a weird day.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 22, 2017)

I drove about 45 mins to get to a spot that got the full totality duration and all I saw was clouds...but then it took 3 hours in traffic to get back home


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 22, 2017)

https://goo.gl/photos/7nLpS7choqRZ2M2VA

My best failure.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 22, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> https://goo.gl/photos/7nLpS7choqRZ2M2VA
> 
> My best failure.



I took a pic similar to that once. The camera never worked again after. Too much light for the sensor i think.


----------

